# same question which books for....



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

a new semester for me 
so i would like to know which books are the best to be used as reference and revision etc


am doing 
parasitology
microbiology
immunology
pathology 


i read somewhere that for patho robbins was good 
any advice?
thnx#laugh


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Different schools teach differently, so putting your location as "in my room" makes this sort of harder to answer.

You should consider the lange books for micro/parasitology and immunology as well as Robbins for patho.

The lange books are Medical Microbiology and Immunology by Levinson, as well as the Review of Medical Microbiology and Immunology by Levinson.

For pathology and immunology as well, you can use The pathologic basis of Disease. The authors are either Kumar, Abass, and Fausto (for the full version) and Kumar, Cotran, and Robbins for the medium length version. There's also a mini review 'pocket' version (useless in my opinion).

My advice: Always use the full versions.


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

lol
am in shanghai and i am studying in chinese medium because i am on a scholarship(diplomatic stuffs)

but my mother tongue is english/french and i would like to have some english books as reference and so on...

i will try to go through some bookshops here and search for the books or else download the pdfs and print them 
we have a limited variety of english books here thats the main prob 

thanks for the help


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> Different schools teach differently, so putting your location as "in my room" makes this sort of harder to answer.
> 
> You should consider the lange books for micro/parasitology and immunology as well as Robbins for patho.
> 
> ...



i managed to get kumar and robbin's basic patho its interesting going through it right now
for immuno the colour atlas of immunology + basic concepts of immunology by john clancy

i have some microbio book by arora my sis gave me will consider the Levinson book too thnks


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome, it's sure to be plenty of info. You'll do fine with all of those books at your disposal.


----------

